# mal ne ganz blöde f....



## foxx21 (7. Oktober 2001)

mal ne ganz blöde frage, mit welchen programm kann ich ein animiertes gif aus zwei drei bildern einfach herstellen??

--greez


----------



## Quentin (7. Oktober 2001)

whoops 

also, gif movie gear is ziemlich fein, wenns schnell gehn soll...

gif animator

oder einfach IMAGE READY, is bei adobes photoshop eh dabei 

regards


----------



## foxx21 (7. Oktober 2001)

*hmmm*

entweder steh ich auf der leitung oder du hast ins falsche thread gepostet- 

ach ja-- greez to kärntner kollege


----------



## Robert Fischer (9. Oktober 2001)

yepp, die oben genannten programme sind ok erzeugen allerdings aber meist riesige dateien, besser ist da jasc animation shop von jasc (ist bei psp dabei)


----------



## addïct (9. Oktober 2001)

oder unFREEz, das ist freeware und das ganze Programm ist nur 28kb groß. 

download


----------

